# MCpl Michelle Lundrigan 1970-2008



## LCIS-Tech (30 Jul 2008)

I didn't see this posted, so here it is:

-------------------------------------------

It is with a sad heart that I am informing you of a tragic veh accident that occurred on Fri, 25 Jul 08 resulting in the passing of MCpl Michelle Lundrigan, Wpns Tech, posted to The Royal Regiment of Canadian Artillery School (RCAS)CFB Gagetown.

Mbrs of Maint Trg Bty, and the RCAS are mourning the loss of Michelle.  She was a team mbr of a small group and she will be greatly missed.  Michelle was always smiling and was a joy to be around.  A true professional in all aspects of her job and a friend to all.  Her colleagues and friends at RCAS will remember her as great person who was taken before her time.

Michelle was the spouse of MCpl Morin, EO Tech, Tech Svc Br, CFB Gagetown.  Family mbrs and friends are gathering in the Oromocto area where the funeral will be held on Wed. 

----------------------------------------

MCpl Michelle Lundrigan 1970-2008

MCpl Lundrigan, Michelle Ann 

The death of Michelle Lundrigan occurred suddenly on Friday, July 25th, 2008. Daughter to Michael Lundrigan of Adam’s Cove, NL and Ann Lundrigan of Halifax, NS and fiancée to MCpl. Patrick Morin of Burton, NB. 
Michelle is survived by her fiancé, Patrick; parents, Michael and Ann; sister, Kelly Lundrigan; aunt, Kaye Weir (Jim); uncle Dan Lundrigan; cousin, Jodi Weir as well as Patrick’s family, his parents, Gui and Anita Morin; his siblings, Mireille Morin, Micheline Morin and Mario Morin. She is also survived by several other aunts, uncles and cousins. 
Michelle was always active in many activities and loved life. Whether it was sports, modeling, girl guides or band she was always involved in her community. She had a special love and passion for ballet and fully supported animal rights and WSPA. 
Friends and family may gather at the Oromocto Select Community Funeral Home on Tuesday, July 29th, 2008 from 2-4 and 7-9 pm. Mass of Christian Burial will be celebrated at St. Mary’s Roman Catholic Chapel, CFB Gagetown, on Wednesday, July 30th, 2008 at 2:00 pm with Padre Tabaka as celebrant and Padre Liboneye assisting. Interment will take place at the Holy Sepulchre Cemetery in St. John’s, NL on Friday, August 1st, 2008 at 10:00 am. All friends and family are invited to attend. Flowers will be gratefully accepted and for those who wish donations made to WSPA would be appreciated by the family. (357-5100)


--------------------------------------------


----------



## OldSolduer (30 Jul 2008)

RIP soldier......


----------



## The Bread Guy (30 Jul 2008)

Sad.....  

My condolences to all of MCPL Lundrigan's family, colleagues and friends...


----------



## Franko (30 Jul 2008)

OMFG! Mitch....I don't know what to say. We did our CLC together in 93....

Damnit....


----------



## geo (30 Jul 2008)

My condolences to the Family, friends & comrades of MCpl Lundrigan

Rest in peace

CHIMO!


----------



## BernDawg (31 Jul 2008)

Rip Soldier.


----------

